# Toro LX420



## 7777777 (Sep 5, 2010)

I got a Toro Lx420 from a friend. He has used it all summer with no problem Brought it home on a trailer. I pulled it off, was a little confused with the pedal and sat on the trailer for 30 seconds pushing the brake and gas. (I know) The next day I tried to cut the grass. It was going fine then I started to smell rubber and a few minutes later it wouldn't engage the transmission. I would pushed the pedal and it was soft. I looked under the mower and appears I have two belts. One appeared to be off. I have put it back on twice but it still pops off. Any suggestions? Thanks...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Replace the belt that keeps coming off with a new belt. Inspect all the drive pulley's and make sure there are no issues with them. Be sure to install the new drive belts properly around any belt guides. Once a belt gets any damage they generally will not work properly and may keep jumping off.


----------

